# 2007 OGF Member Appreciation Outing & Tournament



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

2007 OGF Member Appreciation Outing & Tournament​ 
*What:* Ohio Game Fishing Fourth Annual Member Appreciation Outing and Tournament
*Where:* Causeway Sporting Goods at Mosquito Lake
*When:* Saturday June 9th, 2007 - Tournament: 8am - 2pm - Cookout: 2:30pm
*Who:* All Members of Ohio Game Fishing.com and their families and friends!​ 
For more information such as event details and directions, click here!​ 
*FREE Raffle Items*
OGF Outfitters - *GRAND PRIZE:* *(1) Lowrance I-Finder GO2 GPS*, (20) Daiwa Crossfire 3bb spinning reels, (20) 178 piece sinker kits w/box, (12) Frabil Minnow Buckets, (150) Assorted Strike King spinnerbaits, OGF gear
Walleyeguy - Pair of Drift Socks
Stcroixjoe - Stinger spoons & Vibees
Rattletraprex - Rechargeble halogen spotlight & portable gas grill
Fishingbybob - Crappie Jigs & Worm Harnesses from Grand-pa Bob's Crappie Jigs
Causeway Crew - 24 Berkley 6ft. shadow rods (for the kids!!!)​ 
To sign up for the event, please respond to this thread with you username, amount of guests, and side dish.​ 
We look forward to seeing everyone on June 9th!​ 
*Username - Guests - Side*
1. ShakeDown​2. DaleM & 1 guest
3. bountyhunter & 1 guest - chips/drinks
4. Big Daddy and 4 guests
5. Steelheadbob & 1 guest
6. Rattletraprex & 1 guest
7. Bigfoot27
8. Mirrocraftmike & 2 guests
9. Patsheart & 7 guests (6 children, 1 adult)
10. Peple of the Perch & 3 guests
11. Walleyeguy & 1 guest
12. Wave Warrior & 1 guest
13. Dixiechicken
14. Eriesteamer & 3 guests
15. Chaunc & 1 guest
16. Paradise Fisherman & 1 guest
17. chuston & 3 guests
18. johnboy111711
19. hetfieldinn
20. Riverunner88
21. Rumi & Lynda - baked beans & deviled eggs
22. Sweeny & 1 guest
23. Johnnyhellion & 1 guest
24. Fishingbybob & Slabsmacker & 2 guests
25. Capt. Muskey & Angie
26. TxTransplant & T-Bone
27. Woodysoutdoors & 5 guests (3 chilrden)
28. Deep-V & 1 guest
29. Little35
30. Redear & guest
31. The Sonic Marauder
32. Ezbite & 2 guests
33. Justin S & 1 guest - pasta salad/brownies
34. Mike K
35. Bob G & 2 guests
36. dannoll
37. Captnroger & 3 guests
38. Linda & Crew - 15 total
39. debo3 & 2 guests
40. Huntinbull & Nick Rummy
41. geowol & 1 guest
42. chippewa
43. fishingful


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

bountyhunter and one guest ,chips and drinks. camping over night


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale and a guest (most likely.) I'll be there 2- nights camping.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I talked to Linda at Causeway today and she is VERY excited about this year's event! Remember, if you don't have a boat, or don't want to trailer, you can rent one from her or fish off the Rt. 88 causeway! 

Dixie Chicken, she says you owe her some perch rollups!!!!  

I hope to see you all there. It's going to be a BLAST!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget the camping guys and girls. Last year we had a blast. We had a great time at the camp fire and the entire evening was fun. Also anyone that may want breakfast again at the bar across the street, please let us know. We need some kind of a number to give them. Last year it was cheap and really good too. 
If anyone wishes to donate any items for door prizes PM me and let me know what you have.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

im thinking about going this yr but not sure, it will be my first yr going. i got a question what is the tourny going to targeted for? as in walleye, crappies or is it going to be a tournament for every fish?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It will be a bass tournament. Low entry fee, 100% payback, going to be fun. We'll post the details once we get them from the tournament director.

But, you can fish for whatever you want. Personally, I am going for crappie and walleye with my son.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ill be there with Dee. And well be camping out. dont know what kind of food but well bring both food and some kind of liquids. And i just bought a 22' galaxy so i'll have a couple of open seats for the people who dont have a boat.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Rattletraprex and guest. Not sure of the side dish yet and will get something for door prize. I'll also be targeting the crappie and eyes. Will be camping and in for breakfast.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be there probably around noonish on Friday and camp Friday night. If anyone has a open seat available on their boat let me know. I'll bring some sort of fruit.

Darryl


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

mirrocraft mike with 2 guests Not sure on the dish. Finally will get to meet some of you all . Looking foward to this .


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My son and I had a blast last year but I have a tourny the 9th and 10th and wont be able to make it this year. Im disapointed, but there is always next year.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Patsheart & 7 guests! My wife and our 6 children. Side Potato Salad, etc...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i'll be there w/ my dad mom and friend.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

BOOOOOO, we have a tournament that day!!!!!
Guess I will just catch the crappie tournament!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Myself & Walleye Gal will be there.
Camping on Saturday night with you guys.
1 pair of my drift socks as a donation for the give away draw thingey.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wave warrior and guest...sloppy joes...breakfast...camp fri-sat..see ya there will be going for eyes!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maaaaan.. it was a blast last year.. would go again in a heartbeat.. keep an eye on shakedown though, he gets out of hands sometimes..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Owen!!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll be there with one Perch Roll Up for Linda! 
Not sure about camping but will target the 'Eye's. 
DC


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Me and Pattie will be there, to defend our 2006 title. I'll see if i can get some microspoons packs to donate. I'm also going to see if my crappie club, KCA, can come over too.


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

Me and the wife will be there. Want covered dish? We'll bring stuffed shells.
We'll try to meet up for the breakfast thing.

PS: I don't know many people here, but look for me wearing a black EMT hat and Warren TWP Fire Tshirt.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

We'll all be wearing name tags.. i think.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Am Just So Excited About Having You All Here Again!!!!!!
There Will Be Camping , Until It Fills Up---and Then I Made Arrangements With Pooches Across The Street For Those Of You That Can't Fit In On Our Side. ( At Least You'll Be Close.)

I Plan On Making Peirrogi Lasagna Again And A Few Other Dishes.

We Are Going To Have Minnow Races!!!! I Know You're Asking , What Is That?---wait And See. Fun For Adults And Kids.

Linda


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

updated the main post with some of the FREE raffle items, and names. Thanks for everyone's generosity thus far! Your fellow OGF'rs will put the items to good use!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Crappie Looker we'll miss having you there this year for sure.I got the scoop on the minnow race at the ice fishing outing. going to be a good time. Can't wait. Linda We'll bring more of those chocolates!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Woops! Totally missed Ak's post in the thread!!

Really wish you could be here man. You had me laughing all weekend last year


----------



## chuston (Apr 6, 2004)

Count me in along with 3 guests . It was great last year even though I limped in after the fishing tournies with a foot of H2O in my boat. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. I'll reply back with a side.
C---


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm hoping to make this one.

Will we be allowed to dock our boat overnight?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope you can Steve...we have some catching up to do 

Charles...we'll talk on thurs man. Ronnie said you we're comin in to give him a hand.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey linda, just a ?????? we plan on being there the whole weekend, is there room to dock our boat over night, its to big to beach!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'll be there and for anyone who hasn't bass fished squito it can be a blast and doesn't take much bass knowledge. i hope there is as good of a turn out for the bass tournament as the crappie tourney!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Johnboy has volunteered to be "tournament director" and will get me the rules so I can get them posted.

Low entry fee, 100% payback.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

All Boats Have Got To Be Put Back On Their Trailers When You Come In. Sorry, But We Cannot Have Ant Boats Tied To The Docks During The Night. Linda


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep in mind though, you can see your boat on it's trailer from your tent...it's RIGHT there.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's fine. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i just wanted to invite all the walleye guys also, take a day off from chasin' the toothy fish and see what bassin is all about!
also my pops Norka will be attending


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> i just wanted to invite all the walleye guys also, take a day off from chasin' the toothy fish and see what bassin is all about!
> also my pops Norka will be attending


 I'm 

all for Bass fishing,love it but without a livewell not much chance of them staying alive. The eyes either go back in the lake or in the skillet!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

livewells are simple to set up and all that is needed is a good size cooler and an aerator. with the use of ice, continuos aeration and the use os additives the fish stay very healthy. anyone interested in this set up will only need a bilge pump with a length of plastic hose coming from it.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

im in the process of makeing one right now for this weekend


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i'll be there! i'll try to bring some pop or something look forward to seein you all there!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lynda and I will be there.
We'll bring my Killer Beans and some trays of Lynda's deviled eggs as usual.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Jim, is there any way your Mrs. can make me a bag of those sweat cookies we had on the boat. Ive been dreaming of those things. LOLOL just kidding but those eggs of her's are the bomb!!!!!!


----------



## Sweeney (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be there with a quest and I'll bring Walleye dip and crackers.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Dixe Chicken will have two folks coming too.
Dan "As Seen on TV" Wilson, OGF member and Tony Humbert who will be signed up by then.
Not sure what but will bring something to share.
Carl get the camera ready and don't forget MY name!
DC


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

OGFOutfitters has added the following to the free member's drawing:

GRAND PRIZE: (1) Lowrance I-Finder GO2 GPS, (20) Daiwa Crossfire 3bb spinning reels, (20) 178 piece sinker kits w/box, (12) Frabil Minnow Buckets, (150) Assorted Strike King spinnerbaits, OGF gear


----------



## johnnyhellion (Feb 1, 2007)

JohnnyHellion and 1 (one) guest.
Can we arrive Friday night?
Will bring a side dish as soon as we decide what to bring.
Breakfast on Sunday for sure.


----------



## fishingbybob (Jun 14, 2005)

Fishingbybob And Slabsmacker And Two Guests,
Will Be Bringing Pasta Salad, And Cabbage & Noodles,
And Will Be Donating Crappie Jigs And Worm Harness From
Grand-pa Bob's Crappie Jigs. Hope To Meet You All There.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the donation!

As for arriving Friday, please do. There will be several there already I'm sure.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> maaaaan.. it was a blast last year.. would go again in a heartbeat.. keep an eye on shakedown though, he gets out of hands sometimes..


How the heck R U?

Great to hear from you man. Can you post some pics of where you are. Last time I was near there was back in the late 60's.

Doing any fishing? Any large 40lb corneaters there?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Angie and I will be there. Camping all weekend. Bringing pumkin-rolls and drinks. Linda, Thanks for saving our spot. I'll be in touch during that week to help with set-up, firewood, and such. Looking forward to seeing you, Buck, and the crew again!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

just in case, i have a extra tent ( big two roomer) if any one does not have one who would like to camp out, let me know!!!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i started a new thread for the tournament info. i hope alot of you guys think about fishing it. not many lakes in Ohio give each angler an equal opportunity to win a tournament!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ok i am in for sure it will be me and my dad and ,maybe my friend and his dad


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i will be their for campy posibly too and if i do i will be at breakfast to


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I should be there early Friday before noon I hope. reserve my spot too Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

johnnyhellion said:


> JohnnyHellion and 1 (one) guest.
> Can we arrive Friday night?
> Will bring a side dish as soon as we decide what to bring.
> Breakfast on Sunday for sure.


BREAKFAST AT POOCHES WILL BE ON SATURDAY MORNING.
AND YES, YOU CAN ARRIVE FRIDAY. CAN'T WAIT!! LINDA


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Just want to say everyone have a blast.
And I went to the causeway yesterday, and the causeway girls are looking as nice as ever!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> Just want to say everyone have a blast.
> And I went to the causeway yesterday, and the causeway girls are looking as nice as ever!


settle down, j/k  .

Aren't u going to be there soap??


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> bountyhunter and one guest ,chips and drinks. camping over night



Is it to late to register?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Heck no! We'll see you there!!!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

T-Bone and I will be there. We will be up Friday after work and stay till Sunday. Look forward to meeting some new faces. We will be fishing for the Crappie. Put us down for bringing a desert of some sort and a couple watermelons for the kids.

Gene


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Big Daddy said:


> Heck no! We'll see you there!!!


Count us in. There will be 4 possibly 5 of us. I don't know what food we'll bring but it'll be good.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> 2007 OGF Member Appreciation Outing & Tournament​
> *What:* Ohio Game Fishing Fourth Annual Member Appreciation Outing and Tournament
> *Where:* Causeway Sporting Goods at Mosquito Lake
> *When:* Saturday June 9th, 2007 - Tournament: 8am - 2pm - Cookout: 2:30pm
> ...


25. woodysoutdoors 2 adults (2-3 children)


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

ok, forgive my stupidity. I tried to delete the last posting but I have it all messed up. Forgive the multiple postings.

I wanted to ask where does everyone stay? are you at the state park? we want to be where everyone else is b/c this is our 1st year. 

Someone said breakfast at the bar? I have children..is it a bar where kids can eat? we have some in our area that are like that. kids can go in for breakfast.

*ok so I found this on the site. Does it cost? can you tent camp? do you need reservations? Causeway Sporting Goods has granted OGF members special access to their huge treed lot for overnight camping at the event. The sites are primitive (no water/electric) but they are right at the outing and by the marina. Great bank access and plenty of camping space to accommodate us! Choose your site on a first-come first-serve basis and enjoy the weekend!*


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The State Park campground is available, but Linda (CAUSEWAYCREW) also lets us camp on the property behind the bait shop. Lots of space. 

I know some folks camp at Linda's place and some stay at the state park campground. Not sure who is staying where...


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

The Bar Does Allow Children In For Breakfast. I Need A Number Of How Many Will Be There For Breakfast, So They Can Prepare For Us. 

Thanks, Linda


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> The Bar Does Allow Children In For Breakfast. I Need A Number Of How Many Will Be There For Breakfast, So They Can Prepare For Us.
> 
> Thanks, Linda



Linda,
which day are we eating breakfast at the bar? What time will we eat? There would be aprox 4-5 of us. I still don't know if my 17 yr old son will be coming on the trip. That's why I say 4 or 5 people.

Thanks,
connie


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

woodysoutdoors said:


> Linda,
> which day are we eating breakfast at the bar? What time will we eat? There would be aprox 4-5 of us. I still don't know if my 17 yr old son will be coming on the trip. That's why I say 4 or 5 people.
> 
> Thanks,
> connie


Breakfast is on Saturday morning, Could someone do me a big and go through these post and try and get me approx. number of people that will be eating breakfast at Pooches. (bar). I need to give them an amount of people who will be coming. They are opening early just for OGF., and they need to know , so they can have enough food. All the children can come too.

Thanks, Linda


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Two of us for Saturday Breakfast!

Gene


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

One for Saturday morning breakfast.

Darryl


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> Breakfast is on Saturday morning, Could someone do me a big and go through these post and try and get me approx. number of people that will be eating breakfast at Pooches. (bar). I need to give them an amount of people who will be coming. They are opening early just for OGF., and they need to know , so they can have enough food. All the children can come too.
> 
> Thanks, Linda


Linda, What time sat morning? I can go through the posts but I won't get to it until sunday or monday. Leaving out of town in a few minutes. I can get you a count on Monday, may 28th if that's ok.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

two for breakfast here.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If I didn't post it yet, Breakfast here also.


----------



## deep-v (May 27, 2007)

deep-v and 1 guest

Not sure of the side dish.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I think it was at 6:00a.m. last year, so it will probably be the same time this year. 

woodysoutdoors, that will be fine. I appreciate it. Linda


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Linda,
Ang and I will be there for breakfast also. I looked over the posts and came up with Approx 32 total for breakfast. Although it could turn out as low as 18, or as high as 45 total. (32) is my best guess after review. 

Hey Shake,
Might want to up-date the guess list when you get a chance, looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

List updated, and I'm also in for breakfast.

Likewise John...looking forward to hanging out with you and Angie!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Question has anyone swam at Mosquito Lake State Park? Is the beach area clean? 

Does anyone know if there's a local swimming pool other than the lake?

Also, we are new to the forum, new to the event but looking forward to making new friends. 

We may arrive on that thursday and leave sat evening. Due to the fact Woody works Sunday and it's a 3-4 hour drive for us.


----------



## Little35 (May 26, 2007)

I will be there on Saturday. I will be going by myself. I don't know yet what I am going to bring. Count me in for breakfast.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Woody's, you have the right idea! 

You will meet so many people, and make so many new friends that you won't remember everyone's name. :B


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maaan.. looking like its gonna be better than last year.. save me a campin' spot ehh?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Rattletraprex just added a portable gas grill to the free drawing! Thanks a ton man!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

take me off the list i will be leaveing to canada that day to go fishing for a week man i am bumed sry


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

I will be there with a guest will bring cookies and a side.Mabey fish bass tourney or just fun fish? See you all then.Fred


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I will be bringing some sorta sweet. Cant wait to see u all there. It doesnt look like am going to be able to bring the boat though I still haven gotten a new vech. with a hitch yet.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i will be there... not sure if im gonna be camping or not either way ill bring something for the cooking crew to toss on the grill 

im guessing theres no crappie tournament this year? i dont blame you.... we already know chaunc would win  lol

also if anyone has an open seat on a boat... lemme know... i fished literally all day last year from the causeway without a single bite  shiners on a jighead didnt payoff like i wanted it to  plus id like to see more of the lake 

can i park my truck in the camping area and sleeping bag it in the bed of my truck?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> I will be bringing some sorta sweet. Cant wait to see u all there. It doesnt look like am going to be able to bring the boat though I still haven gotten a new vech. with a hitch yet.


whats a ''vech''????


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Think that means a vehicle with a hitch to tow the boat!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Vech = Vehicle Enabling Comfortable Hauling..........i think........ i could be wrong.........


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just wanted to remind all of you of the bass tournament. lots of fish to be caught up there and there is always the chance of a nice eye too


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite and at least 1 maybe 2


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> i will be there... not sure if im gonna be camping or not either way ill bring something for the cooking crew to toss on the grill
> 
> im guessing theres no crappie tournament this year? i dont blame you.... we already know chaunc would win  lol
> 
> ...


YES, YOU CAN SLEEP IN YOUR TRUCK IN THE CAMPING AREA.


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

justin s and one guest/ pasta salad & brownies


----------



## Mike K (May 31, 2007)

Mike K will be there!


----------



## Bob G (May 31, 2007)

Bob G and two other family members. Will have drinks and cookies


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Keystone Crappie Association in the house. Big Daddy, these guys are from our PA fishing club. Some really good crappie fishermen. Anybody want to fish PA vs OHIO?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

SURE! My son Nick and I will take on you PA fellers!


----------



## dannoll (Apr 14, 2004)

Ijust got my membership straighten out .can i still enter in the outing Ifished it last time and had a great time didnot chatch any fish but still hsd a good time I wil try to bring some food Ihope its not to late dannoll


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Dan, check out this thread in the Lounge. Its stuck at the top .


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=69885

Just click on it.


----------



## Mike K (May 31, 2007)

Ok, lets set up the PA vs OH crappie fish off!

Suggestions?
Biggest single crappie (by weight) from the PA group vs biggest from OH group?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike K said:


> Ok, lets set up the PA vs OH crappie fish off!
> 
> Suggestions?
> Biggest single crappie (by weight) from the PA group vs biggest from OH group?



Winner gets to go fishing(date) with Kordell Stewart, oh wait.... only the PA/Steelers guys would want to actually win


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Winner gets to ride a motorcycle with their choice of Ben or Winslow 2.


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be arriving on Friday around noonish and was wondering if someone will have an open seat on their boat to go out fishing Friday afternoon and Saturday.

Darryl


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Count me in. Nickrummy will be coming along for now. Possibly also one guest. I can bring some veggies. Nick said he might bring bean dip and chips but don't quote me.

Huntinbull


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Count me in. Nickrummy will be coming along for now. Possibly also one guest. I can bring some veggies. Nick said he might bring bean dip and chips but don't quote me.
> 
> Huntinbull


Please count me in with Huntinbull for now. I'm hoping to close on a house and it might close this week. If it does, I won't be able to make it. I'll keep you posted! 

And if I do make it I'll be bringing chips and bean dip for a side.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Don't forget about the minnow races. The causeway crew has made up a bunch of grab bags for the winning kids.
As for the adults.......you can just bet whatever amoungst you.
you have to use our minnows though......no vitamin , hormone or caffeine induced minnows bought from home!

I will be donating 24 Berkley 6ft. shadow rods for the kids. 
10 cases of pop and water
and Ice
I will be making pierogi kuluski (taste just like the lasagna, but easier)---macaroni salad--Rigatoni/ meatballs and if I'm in the cooking mood i might add a few more things to the list.

I have about 15-20 family members and employees coming.

Please bring your own lawn chairs. I will have some here ,but probably not enough. And I will get a few tables. If some some one is bringing cold stuff and they need to keep it cold, please let us know so we can put it away for you.
Also if you have any firewood , please bring it.

If there is anything else anyone can think of that hasn't been covered , please let me know.

I am so looking forward to this weekend and seeing you all again and meeting the ones I haven't met yet.

One word of caution: Don't leave me out of the perch roll-up this time,
make sure I get some!

The Mecca Moose has just informed me that they will let people that need a shower can go up and use their facilities, as long as you clean up behind you. And on Sunday they will be serving breakfast for anyone who wishes to eat there. And since they are letting you use their showers , I think it would be nice to go up and buy a breakfast from them. 
So remember breakfast at Pooches on Saturday at 6:00 a.m.
And breakfast at the Moose Lodge on Sunday 8:00a.m. till noon. 

Thanks, Linda


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Linda! You're a GREAT hostess! MMMMM..... Pierogies


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Geowol and a guest camping 2 nights deer summer sausage


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow! Thank-you Linda! :B

Your donations are again beyond generous!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

That's awesome Linda! Thanks for everything. I know we are going to have a blast!

as for cold stuff. I might make "fluff". big bowl of it. got room to keep it cold?

what is minnow race?

we're leaving town thurs to go to PA. Then we might be at the mosq. state park fri and see everyone sat morning. yumm breakfast and cookout.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I will be arriving friday afternoon and staying until sunday.. I am hoping to camp behind linda's... I am not sure of a side dish yet... but it will be good... I couldnt make it last year but the year before was a great time despite the heat... I am looking forward to a good time as always...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i will be up at mosquito from thur till sun i will stop and say hi got to get big dady his new boat


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

LINDA YOU RULE!!!!!!!! i've been there and all i can say is you have ALWAYS gone out of your way to help us in anyway you can!!! ABOVE AND BEOND DOES NOT COVER YOUR EFFORT!!!!!!!!!!!!! hostess with the mostest i think is the saying  thanks again in advance!!!!!!!!team O.G.F. will not let you down!!!!! oh yea... your team rules also!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

tipping the guys at the boat launch is not mandatory, but very much appreciated. Those guys did a great job last year getting us off the water in that brutal wind. We should show them we appreciate their work.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Firewood I got. I will bring a bunch of dry seasoned firewood. 

Huntinbull


----------



## NickRummy (Sep 26, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Firewood I got. I will bring a bunch of dry seasoned firewood.
> 
> Huntinbull


what are you driving there? gonna have room?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

big daddy, do you know what time we are going to eat, Saturday? Timing is everything. Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

As Most Of You Know, A Women Likes To Give Orders , And As You Know, Men Don't Like To Take Orders From Women As To What Needs Done And When. Buck And I Are Going Through That Right Now Getting Ready For The Outing. I Keep Telling Him What Needs Done , He Tells Me He Knows What Needs To Be Done. (which He Does.) But That Doesn't Stop Me From Adding More Things To "the Honey-do List" (it's A Women Thing) He's Ready To Kill Me, And I'm Ready To Kill Him.
So That Bring Me To This Question-----which One Of Us Will Be Alive To Attend The Outing. Just Kidding.

Linda,
See You At The Outing,---- I Hope.
(ha-ha)


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Linda,
Three of us will be out Friday with a small camper. We would like to park it behind your store. We know no electric or water. That's OK is it OK to put a small camper there? Also I'll be launching my 16' boat from your ramps. Can I park it somewhere over night?
Plus I'll be bringing some Perch Roll Ups (I'll find you when I put them on the Grille). Not alot as Perch have been hard to come by this year.
Dixie Chicken


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, You Can Park Your Camper In Back. And As For The Boat , We Will Find A Place For It----just Ask The Dock Boys Where To Put It .
Linda
Sooooooooo You're The One Who Makes The Perch Roll-ups. I Heard They Were Awesome.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks see you Friday. Should be fun and by the way take it easy on Buck!
Larry


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Linda the cook out is at 2:30 after the tourney. Hope to see you AND Buck this weekend.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll fill the truck bed with firewood where I have the room.
Maybe 1/2 of a 7 foot bed full.
I also bring a few old card tables for the group use.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a quick reminder on the raffles...

The GPS, reels, and drift sock raffles are for OGF members only. You will be given a ticket with a confirmed username on OGF. The remaining items are open to anyone else (spouses, kids, walk-ons). We do this to make sure that the higher ticket items go into the hands of the intended...OGF members!

Really looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend!!! Should be a great time as always.


----------



## debo3 (Jun 5, 2007)

please register debo3 + 2 guests for the event we will bring pop and water


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey shake steelhead1 will be with me and also anyone going over the causeway (rt 88) make sure you do 35 it goes from 55-35 just ask steelhead1 how much a ticket is


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fishingful said:


> hey shake steelhead1 will be with me and also anyone going over the causeway (rt 88) make sure you do 35 it goes from 55-35 just ask steelhead1 how much a ticket is


143 bucks to EXACT


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ouch!!

I'll add ya man.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW!!! Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Dixie chicken.... I can bring a few bags of perch if you need some to make the roll ups...


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Chippewa,
Are you showing off? LOL! Sure bring'em if you want. They need to be thawed and I'll need to marinate them for at least a few hours. When are you coming up? I'll be there Fri. mid to late afternoon. I'm easy to spot I'm a dead ringer for Brad Pitt.
Thanks DC


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

lol... they are actually white bass but no one will know the difference .. I am planning on getting there around 5 pm on friday also..... and I will have them thawed out... I will be looking for angelina Jolie to be by your side


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Chip,
That was funny! A er Hum I hum She won't be able to make it. Just look for an old ugly guy with a stained T shirt. I'll be some where close to him.
DC


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i hope some of you walleye guys plan of fishing the bass tournament


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> i hope some of you walleye guys plan of fishing the bass tournament


some of us walleye guys dont have livewells...kinda keeps us out from what i understand...good luck to those that do enter!!! hope to see some pigs at weigh in!!!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Johnboy, why would an eye guy waist his time on a bass tourny? lol


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

My wife will be bringing a big roaster full of cabbage and noodles... YUM.

And maybe some cookies...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lack of a livewell is never and excuse...or just a poor one. A large cooler with an aerator sufices quite well. with the use of additives to reduce stress and ice to cool the water if it gets too warm will easily keep the O2 levels up, along with water changes.
Heck, i guess the walleye and crappie guys can't even be called out...


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Carl.............CABAGE!!!!!...................I retract that offer for you to sleep in our tent! I have fished with you *OUTSIDE* of closed doors with a strong wind and suffered!!


          

Gene


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just call me "Mr. Heater".


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok... I came up with a side dish.. I am gonna make Trucked's walleye chowder that he posted on the site.. I have made it before and it is awesome.. I am gonna change it up a bit and load it up with shrimp, walleye, and a LOT of walleye cheeks that I got at the turtle creek outing...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,ll be there sat,will bring something ,dessert or snackstuff ,will bring something for fishin to donate,maybe some crankbaits..............snag


----------



## AusDave (May 24, 2007)

I wish this event was taking place in July when I'm there, sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Little35 (May 26, 2007)

Causeway Crew or anyone that might have access to a fridge. I am going to come up on Friday and have to figure out where I can put two pans of sausage. If anyone can help, let me know. Thanks, Jon.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Little35 said:


> Causeway Crew or anyone that might have access to a fridge. I am going to come up on Friday and have to figure out where I can put two pans of sausage. If anyone can help, let me know. Thanks, Jon.


I have 2 refrigerators at my house, ready to go. Just ask one of the girls to find out where I am, and they will tell you were to bring it. Linda


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

We're on our way Linda!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Capt.Muskey said:


> We're on our way Linda!


I was just getting ready to e-mail you and find out what time you were going to be here. See you soon. thanks ,linda


----------



## Little35 (May 26, 2007)

Thank You Linda.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I hate to miss this. These outings are always on bad weekends for me.
Everyone have a safe weekend and easy on the bass!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

AusDave, yea, they are really cool! Sorry your schedule doesn't line up.

It would be great to have an *international member* come! :B

Newbreed, take the day off.


----------



## deep-v (May 27, 2007)

I have to back out of this one folks. My sons last baseball game of the season got rained out tonight and re-scheduled for in the morning.

I can't miss the last game. Hope you guys understand.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Definitely! Of course deep-v, go support your son. !%


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

what a blast! This was our 1st year. we want to thank everyone for making us feel welcomed! You made us feel like family. we got some awesome door prices as well.

The kids...ok us adults too..loved the minnow races. 

I have pics I'd like to post later. Just got home and we have a lot of unpacking to do. 

Linda, you and your causeway crew are the best! It was such a pleasure meeting you. You are an inspiration to me! Please tell Siera Thank you foe us. She was so kind to my girls. Oh and for 20 min I heard nothing but Brett Brett Brett, So please tell him Allie says HI!

I'll post again later. TY to all who put this event on.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

it was a great outing lots of good food and those perch roll ups were just as good as the first time i had them thanks dixie c for making them up,lots of good door prizes,wish i could have gone fishin oh well maybe next year,thanks to all for setting it up also thanks linda for all you did..........


----------



## porbassman (Apr 14, 2008)

Porbassman and One guest- Potato Salad. Sorry if this is not the place to post this info, I am new to this site, not quite sure how it works yet.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

porbassman you mightwant to check the dates of these post LOL...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.yep,you're about a year late,but keep the tater salad cold cause there will be another one coming up in a couple months


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Plans are being made so stay tuned.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully....just hopefully..... ...THE CATKING !!!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

anxiously awaiting lol. 

connie


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

44.Kdog 3 guests(wife and 2 Kids)


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

kdog, I don't think any plans have been made for 2008? this is the 2007 posting. we'd like to attend too but it's getting to late in the game to make plans all our week ends are filling up. so I don't know if we can make it now..when ever they have it??


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Any details yet on when this willl be or the tournies?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

I,m ready !!!!!!!


----------

